# What coloured handle Esee CM6 to buy?



## Jarnhamar (29 May 2016)




----------



## PuckChaser (29 May 2016)

Where's the "All Three" option so you could accessorize? You wouldn't want your knife clashing with your shoes.


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 May 2016)

Oh I know! I usually buy doubles in case one breaks. That new pension increase thing dummied me!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 May 2016)

Field knife?  I've always eyed Esee knives from a far;  I settled on a BK2 for a "need something on my MSV" blade, and a nice little CRKT Triumph for my leg pocket for theatre, and an orange Mora Bushcraft Survival for anytime I don't need to worry about standing out.  I got all three of those for close to the same price as a nice Esee I figure.


----------



## runormal (29 May 2016)

Personally I'd get the green. The black seems too dull and I don't see the gray staying gray.


----------



## mariomike (29 May 2016)

I voted for grey ( gray? ) because lots of colours match with it, except  brown.


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 May 2016)

For field work yup!  And in my head retaking Iraq.. 
Also camping.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Jun 2016)

Looks like I'll be pulling the trigger on the green one.  Thanks.


----------

